# Garmin gpsmap 178 gps receiver



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone used a GARMIN GPSMAP 178 GPS (RECEIVER Chartplotter Marine MAPS). My hand held has died and I need to replace a with basic GPS. Found this model on E bay for just over $200. I'm not looking for anything with a whole lot of map features. Just need it to save waypoints and have a depth finder. Any info will help.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have the 172 and it is a good unit.


----------

